# HALO EXTREME??? ~ Available 08-26-2011



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2011)

*HALO EXTREME™ - Coming Soon! (Aug. 26, 2011)*

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme







*View Label »* 







*Supplement Facts:*
Serving Size: 1 capsule
Servings per Container: 60

*Ingredients:* 

Halodrol ~ aka Turinabol (4-chloro-17a-methylandrost-1,4-dine-3,17b-dione)  - 25mgs
5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin - 5mgs
 
*Turinabol has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined  with a relatively low androgenic component and can be compared to the  steroid Anavar.* On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect  of Turinabol is very low, only a 6 and the anabolic effect is 53.  Therefore its not a steroid that causes rapid weight gain and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in solid muscle and strength gains with very low androgenic side effects  (masculinizing). *This also makes it a desirable compound to be used by  females.* Turinabol will not cause a puffy look as is the case with  steroids such as Testosterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol.

*This is another "female friendly" product that can be compared to Anavar!*

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice been looking forward to this for a while.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 23, 2011)

helllll yea ironmaglabs, 4-chloro is one of the most underrated PH/DS's on the market in my opinion. i've found it to be very similar to var, good solid gains, nice strength gains, easy on the joints, little-to-no estrogen/prolactin sides, awesome pumps and vascularity, the list goes on...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 23, 2011)

gunna fly off the shelves!

so happy that IML will be releasing  this really soon

stock up!


----------



## Sp250 (Aug 23, 2011)

What is the dosing for this?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> What is the dosing for this?



one to two caps daily.


----------



## GMO (Aug 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> one to two caps daily.


 

I had to run it at 75-100mg last time I used it...

I doubt you would see much from only 25mg ED, unless you are a female.

It is good stuff though.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)

*Halo Extreme* is now up and ready to purchase, all orders will ship tomorrow: *IronMagLabs Halo Extreme*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Halo Extreme* is now up and ready to purchase, all orders will ship tomorrow: *IronMagLabs Halo Extreme*


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

Stupid question, is this the same as the steroid oral turinabol or is it a PH to it?


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Stupid question, is this the same as the steroid oral turinabol or is it a PH to it?


 

It is a PH to T-bol, but also is active on its own.  It is the same ingredient in the old Halodrol and CEL's H-drol.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> It is a PH to T-bol, but also is active on its own.  It is the same ingredient in the old Halodrol and CEL's H-drol.



Thanks GMO, I thought so just looked so similar in the formula I figured I would just ask and be rewarded with the right answer.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## independent (Aug 25, 2011)

What is 5a-hydroxy laxogenin?


----------



## troubador (Aug 25, 2011)

Shouldn't users also be running a liver sup like Advanced Cycle Support Rx since this is a 17aa compound?

Also, wouldn't this stack really well with Deca-Drol Max?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)

troubador said:


> Shouldn't users also be running a liver sup like Advanced Cycle Support Rx since this is a 17aa compound?
> 
> Also, wouldn't this stack really well with Deca-Drol Max?



its a PH that gets converted to Turinabol, not a methylated steroid.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh wow this is big. It will sell quickly i'm sure.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 25, 2011)

troubador said:


> Shouldn't users also be running a liver sup like Advanced Cycle Support Rx since this is a 17aa compound?
> 
> Also, wouldn't this stack really well with Deca-Drol Max?



I think that would make an amazing lean bulk actually.


----------



## troubador (Aug 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> its a PH that gets converted to Turinabol, not a methylated steroid.



It's in the name... 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol

"Halodrol is a 17aa steroid that converts to the steroid oral Turinabol after interaction with 3b-HSD at an estimated rate of about 5%...It is used successfully as a standalone, but would be expected to stack well with most other steroids, except 17aa oral due to liver toxicity concerns."

Halodrol | Primordial Performance Blog


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)

troubador said:


> It's in the name... 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol
> 
> "Halodrol is a 17aa steroid that converts to the steroid oral Turinabol after interaction with 3b-HSD at an estimated rate of about 5%...It is used successfully as a standalone, but would be expected to stack well with most other steroids, except 17aa oral due to liver toxicity concerns."
> 
> Halodrol | Primordial Performance Blog



yes and no, I don't want to say anymore.


----------

